# Ethernet controller driver



## Edd43 (Jan 17, 2005)

A couple of days ago I had broadband cable installed, but technician could not get ethernet connection from cable modem to computer to work (right now I am hooked up thru USB port). He found problem with driver on ethernet controller.
I went into Device Manager and found the yellow "?". I double clicked it and it told me "the drivers for this device are not installed (Code 28)". I still have the Dell disk with drivers, but it says it cannot find the drivers there.
Where might I find the needed drivers? 

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please post your Dell model #.


----------



## Edd43 (Jan 17, 2005)

It is a Dell Dimension 4550.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Is this ethernet card on the motherbooard or on a PCI card?

If it is on the motherboard, this would be the correct driver.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...T_P4_4550&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=4316&libid=5


----------



## Edd43 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm not sure how to determine that information, but I did some digging and found the original invoice for the computer and it says it shipped with an "Intel Pro 100M Integrated PCI NIC Card". Sorry, I should have looked for that sooner, but maybe that will help.

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this driver.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...T_P4_4550&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=2834&libid=5


----------



## Edd43 (Jan 17, 2005)

It took me a while, but I did go to the Dell site and download the specified driver. Now in Device Manager, the line with Ethernet controller and the yellow ? is gone. When I expand Network Adapters I get two lines: (1) Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection and (2) RCA USB Cable Modem.

Seems I should be in business, but when I hook up the ethernet cable I still get the message that it cannot find the server and gives the usual message to try Refresh, go to Tools and check connections, etc. I have tried restarting the computer and that doesn't help. I called the cable co. technician and he says he still thinks I have the wrong driver and need to contact Dell.


----------



## Edd43 (Jan 17, 2005)

Since I sent that last msg about 45 min ago, I finally found a tech at cable co that helped me sort out the IP address. Everything works fine now. Didn't want you to have to spend more time on this. Many thanks for help in finding driver and getting this sorted out.
Edd43


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting back.


----------

